# Reel/Drag Grease



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

It has become apparent that I need to service the drags on some of my fly reels. Back in the old days, we used a mixture of STP and graphite powder. It lasted forever (OK....all year) and my drags were whisper smooth.

Before I go that route again (it's a bit messy) I was wondering what y'all were using. It has been, in some cases, a decade or more that some of my salt water reels have been in storage, as I was living in Missouri and only using trout gear.

BTW.....ALL my drags are big cork discs. Has something been developed that is equal or better than my old stand-by from the 70's/80's era?


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

You can use tibor graphite lube. Try to find it at a local fly shop though bc Tibor is proud of their shipping prices.

https://www.tiborreel.com/product/tibor-graphite-lube-or-tibor-lube/


----------



## bd24 (Aug 24, 2016)

southpaw said:


> You can use tibor graphite lube. Try to find it at a local fly shop though bc Tibor is proud of their shipping prices.
> 
> http://www.tiborreel.com/product/tibor-graphite-lube-or-tibor-lube/


I use what the manufacturer recommends. I use tibor graphite lube on my Tibor's, and Neatsfoot oil on my Abel reels.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

bd24 said:


> I use what the manufacturer recommends. I use tibor graphite lube on my Tibor's, and Neatsfoot oil on my Abel reels.


bd24......Many of my reels are Abels also. Do you mix graphite powder in with it? Thanks.


----------



## bd24 (Aug 24, 2016)

Permit Rat said:


> bd24......Many of my reels are Abels also. Do you mix graphite powder in with it? Thanks.


I don't, but I will be honest in that I just bought my Abel's within the last year. I just use a drop of the oil. On a trip to Cuba a couple weeks ago my 12w's worked flawlessly.

One of my good buddies has been fishing Abels for a very long time, and he told me to do what the manufacturer recommends, which is just the oil, and his reels have been around the block and then some.

Abel's website seems to be undergoing a redesign so the info is hard to find. I know they were bought by Ross Reels and have moved their operation to Montrose Colorado, they have also redesigned the super series. Lighter and easier to remove the spool.

From the Abel Site...
Easy Care Instructions

Apply a light coat of pure neatâ€™s- foot to the cork drag only if drag feels unsmooth.
Keep main shaft, threaded end of the draw bar and the pawl coated with medium to heavy all-purpose grease.
Always remove sand and grit after use.
Rinse reel in warm, soapy water after each exposure to saltwater. Use a small, soft brush and WD-40 to remove salt residue from hard-to-reach places â€" screws â€" holes etc.
Always back-off the drag knob to release pres-sure on the main spring when not in use.
Store in protective reel case both on and off the rod.
When reel is submerged, or, after cleaning, give it a few quick shakes to remove any moisture that might remain between the spool and frame or on the drag surface.


----------



## bd24 (Aug 24, 2016)

I might have gone a little crazy this year on these new Abels


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

To add to bd24's point on doing what the manufacturer recommends, and as a word of caution, Tibor does not recommend using neat's foot oil. I believe it actually dries out the cork or degrades the adhesive for it. A note on the Tibor graphite lube, I've heard it's just SuperLube and graphite powder in close to equal proportions. I went ahead and bought some Tibor grease when I bought some drag pawls and it looks like it'll last a lifetime.


----------



## bd24 (Aug 24, 2016)

I would find it hard to believe that Abel would recommend a product that dries out cork and breaks the glue down. In my opinion they both work. 

Just make sure to buy pure neatsfoot oil, I believe you can find it in stores, but some are cut with solvents. I bought the $10 tube from the Abel site, it's not much quantity, but only needing a drop or two here and there, I am sure it will last a long time.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

#sealeddrag

#hatch
#danielsson

#namsan?


----------



## bd24 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ish said:


> #sealeddrag
> 
> #hatch
> #danielsson
> ...


I bought a Hatch 11+, I had two issues with it on two trips. Second trip I lost a big fish. It was a brand new reel. I have also personally seen a hatch blow up and completely go free spool on a fish. I know stuff happens, and nothing is perfect, but I almost prefer a reel I can maintain. I know plenty of guys fish with sealed drags and have no issues. It's just my preference.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Permit Rat, I use Neats foot oil on my Abel cork drags. You can get it at Berrings hardware, you'll probably have to ask two or three people but they have it. Only thing it only comes in a pint size bottle , more than enough for ten lifetimes.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

bd24 said:


> I might have gone a little crazy this year on these new Abels


Yes the Abels are quite addicting, I have too many to count. You can find old Big Game series reels on eBay occasionally , those are real classics.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

RUF....Thanks. I found an 8 oz. bottle that is supposedly available at Walmart. The parent company says that this is a Neatsfoot oil "compound,"... which means there are additional oils added. I hope it's the real thing, but I shall probably pick up a bottle, anyway.

Totally agree about the future of the Abel Big Game series reels. I take much better care of mine and do not want them to go the way of my Fin Nor #3 wedding cakes that I used on my guide tarpon rods. Whole different story, since the construction was so different then (chromed brass posts, screwed onto aluminum frames. etc.) One would have to completely dismantle the reel periodically and any guide worth his salt, would not have the time to do that until the end of the season, so some corrosion was inevitable. But back in those days, who knew? We thought we would always be able to replace them.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

yup, early hatches had some issues. i had a drag issue with my 7plus, but they warranteed it and it's been perfect ever since.

i've also had issues you've described with two different tibor reels on a couple of occasions and those are among the best reels made.

shtuff happens.

i got rid of non-sealed drag reels because i got sick having to maintain them.

if you only use non-sealed reels sporadically throughout the year you won't have to mess with it.

i just prefer no maintainence.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

RUFcaptain said:


> Yes the Abels are quite addicting, I have too many to count. You can find old Big Game series reels on eBay occasionally , those are real classics.


abel's are great reels, they're just heavy and tough to look at.


----------

